# Halo RP thread



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

As you all jump out of the Pelican, Cortana gives the Master Chief his mission,"About 5 miles to the west is a Covenant installation. In it the aliens are holding Professer Garmen. Get in, get out, and try to keep the Professer alive." Suddenly shots start flying, as a group of Grunt guards open fire.
OOC: There are ten Grunts armed with needlers. If any manage to run off, three Bruts will attack, as the Grunts will raise the alarm(Aaaaargh, da Demons here! Da Demons here!)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Hitting the ground running, michal fired off assault rifel shots ina steady stream in the direction of the second closest grunt, its week constitution saw it dead by the time he reached the closesed, witch he hit over the head. Folowing that, he flung himself away from the group into cover, so he could recover from the 12 or so needles that had detonated around his body. He shouted in pain as three detonated in quick succesion.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Needles flew past him and Wraith hit the ground. Kneeling, he whipped up his pistol and shot 2 grunts in the head, felling both of them. Pulling out his sniper rifle, he saw 2 run off to get reinforcements. Taking careful aim, he dropped the first with a bullet through the back, followed rapidly by the second with a bullet through the head. 5 down, 5 to go.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

Max dive rolled into one of them shoving the but of his shotgun into its face, killing it, then turning and blasting away at the others taking out 2 more. "Eat this ya midgets!" ignores the one or two needles that detonate on him, "the pain would be temporary" he told himself as he helped the other UNSC forces dispatch the grunts.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"One of them got away!", Cortana tells the Master Chief. Before any of you can react, three large Elites charge in, shots flying.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

"INCOMING!" yelled Wraith as 3 elites burst into the LZ. He leveled his rifle and squeezed off a shot, grazing an elites torso. Dropping his gun, he pulled out his pistol and began to squeeze off rounds from his magnum. Emptying his clip into the beast, he yelled to his team mates "Changing mag, get him while his shield is down" while he reloaded. The elite hit him full on, knocking him to the ground, stunning him in the process. He felt the pistol drop from his grip just as he blacked out.


----------



## doggie_1 (Nov 14, 2008)

as it turned out the elite turned to the crew and started snarling at them as if he was about to pounce on him but no just as the elite left the ground master cheif got off the ground as dazed as if he were hit with a branch to the head but when he relized that the elite was leaping over him he grabbed his gun and fired two shots in its neck finaly killing one, only one left.:threaten:


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Trooper Arathai jumped out of the pelican, giving suppressive fire into the last elite, startling it.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

narrowly dodges one elite as it brought its plasma rifle down towards his head, quickly swinging the but of his shotgun to the back of the elites head, the Elite began to laff until it heard the faint click of a shotgun shell entering the breach, before it could do anything Max pumped the shel into its face blowing it clean off, he then pulled out his assault rifle and helped the others with the last two elites.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: please, pay attention buddy, we have killed the other two already 

Wraith awoke slightly dazed just in time to see the last elite killed. presuming the area safe for now, he began rebooting systems and checking weapons.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

OOC: hehe woops xD

Max walked up to wraith. "You alright bud?" also checking over his weapons, he had about 8 shotgun shells left and 4 full clips for his assault rifle.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Sory for letting things get ahead of me. 

Michal stood back up, walking over to the rest of the group. He felt slightly ashamed at only taking down some grunts after what hed just seen. He resolved to kick some more covonent ass. 
He then checked the direction the eliets had come from, raising his rifel. 
"Well everyone, shall we?"


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

Max lit a cigarette and looked up. "We got a choice spartan?"


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this RP! :cray:


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Cortana tells the Master Chief, "Theres a Covenant bunker complex up ahead. Try and sneak in and put me down there. From there I can assist by opening doors and deactivating alarms. Oh, and try not to make to much noise."
OOC: About half a mile away there is the complex, with 15 Grunts and 5 Brutes inside. About a hundred metres away from your position, there is also enough Ghosts for all you.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

Max runs to the ghosts , making sure to use cover as he goes to them. "always wanted to drive one." he hops in and finds the way to turn it on. "time to kick some serious covenant ass!"


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"Warning, five Brutes on Ghosts inbound!", Cortana yells as the Brutes zoom towards you.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wraith sprinted to the nearest Ghost, jumped in and gunned the engine. Spinning it around, he saw 5 other ghosts moving fast towards them. Opening fire, he shattered the engine cover of the first, blew out the engine of the second and killed the third driver. 2 down, 1 damaged, 2 to go.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Michal ran forward and hid behind a rock, and waited for an enemy ghost to pass by. When it did, he jumped on and, taking advantage of the element of suprise, knocked off the brute, and took its vihicle, turning around, and running it over.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: Uh, does anyone still want do do this?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Maby we should restart. (And maby someone should pm chrisman if we do)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

we need more ppl posting and GM to bump it if it slows down


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

To refrase: Restart, and get peoples attention.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, I will restart it, but PM me with any ideas for the mission, I'm not very good at that sort of thing:ireful2:


----------

